# I know mids are this weekend, but.....



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Anybody gonna be around to shoot MA this weekend? :noidea:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Anybody gonna be around to shoot MA this weekend? :noidea:


Nope, I'll be in Cape May. Anybody planning on going to the beach for some R&R after shooting???:darkbeer:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I am going to try and go, I have never shot a animal round! Guess I better learn before Nationals.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> I am going to try and go, I have never shot a animal round! Guess I better learn before Nationals.


hehehe.. exactly my thoughts...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm working Saturday, but a Sunday animal round would be cool.

I've never shot one, so it looks like more archery education is in order.:embara:

Blondstar, the rules are in the Maryland Archery guide, so if you want to get a good primer before you show up for the shoot you might think about reading up on it. I know I will.

It doesn't score anything at all like a regular field round.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll be there Friday to help set up, and then back for the Sunday shoot.

I just learned that we have to attend a funeral in Pittsburg Saturday, so we'll try and get to the Animal shoot Sunday. Wanda has never shot any field yet, and I have only made two shoots this year, so it'll be good practice. We'd love to shoot with some AT folk if you're there.

Check it out! 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=933015


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I will probably come over for at least one day (probably Saturday) but I'll try to swing both days. I could use some practice on those animules.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> I am going to try and go, I have never shot a animal round! Guess I better learn before Nationals.


Its pretty simple....stand at the marker for the animal round...set your sight to that yardage....hold your dot, pin or whatever you shoot on the spot...and let that sucker eat 

If you miss....shoot another one....if not go pull em


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Its pretty simple....stand at the marker for the animal round...set your sight to that yardage....hold your dot, pin or whatever you shoot on the spot...and let that sucker eat
> 
> If you miss....shoot another one....if not go pull em



If it were only that simple.

This is how I understand the scoring of an animal round;
You shoot until you hit the animal, with three chances to do so.
The first arrow that scores is your last shot at the target.
Arrows must be numbered, and shot in numerical 1, 2, 3 order.
First arrow - a vital hit=20 nonvital=18
A clean miss means you shoot again.
second arrow - a vital hitl=16 nonvital=14
Another clean miss, and you shoot a third time.
third arrow - a vital hit=12 nonvital=10

Is that right BH?


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Your basically correct. This is from NFAA website. All your local shoots just have your arrows numbered. If you miss and need to re shoot it is pretty obvious. You will have an arrow out and one that scores.

The animal round is much like the 3-D round but the targets are 2-D, that is, an animal printed on a sheet of paper that is usually pasted to cardboard. Once again, distances are marked to give everyone an equal chance. Scoring is a bit different on this round. You take three of your arrows and mark them 1, 2, and 3. When you get to the shooting stake you shoot arrow number 1. If you hit the scoring area you need not shoot another arrow. If you miss the first shot you move up to the next shooting stake and shoot number 2. If you hit the scoring zone there's no need to shoot number 3. If you missed number one and two, move up and shoot number three. The scoring area is divided into two parts, the vital area and non-vital, with a bonus X-ring in the center of the vital area, and scored accordingly. Scoring is based on where you hit with which arrow. The first arrow shot is scored 21, 20 or 18. The second arrow is scored 17, 16 or 14, and the third arrow is scored 13, 12 or 10. The best score per target is 21 and the total possible score for the round, a 588.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

xpuncher said:


> Your basically correct. This is from NFAA website. All your local shoots just have your arrows numbered. If you miss and need to re shoot it is pretty obvious. You will have an arrow out and one that scores.
> 
> The animal round is much like the 3-D round but the targets are 2-D, that is, an animal printed on a sheet of paper that is usually pasted to cardboard. Once again, distances are marked to give everyone an equal chance. Scoring is a bit different on this round. You take three of your arrows and mark them 1, 2, and 3. When you get to the shooting stake you shoot arrow number 1. If you hit the scoring area you need not shoot another arrow. If you miss the first shot you move up to the next shooting stake and shoot number 2. If you hit the scoring zone there's no need to shoot number 3. If you missed number one and two, move up and shoot number three. The scoring area is divided into two parts, the vital area and non-vital, with a bonus X-ring in the center of the vital area, and scored accordingly. Scoring is based on where you hit with which arrow. The first arrow shot is scored 21, 20 or 18. The second arrow is scored 17, 16 or 14, and the third arrow is scored 13, 12 or 10. The best score per target is 21 and the total possible score for the round, a 588.


I didn't know the X was worth an extra point.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

talked it over with the boss looks like we will be there both days!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Alright...........all you Mayberry headed peoples need to pony up and he towards the coast!!

You want practice? Come to the Mids!!

You wanna shoot at critters? Come to the Mids!!

You wanna have a great time? Come to the campground with me, CJ and Roger after we shoot the Mids!!

HOPE TO SEE YA'LL, there!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Exqueeze me, but I think the animals will be shot on Saturday along with the hunter targets and the field on Sunday..... Better check if you think you might just come and shoot animals on Sunday because I really don't think it's set up that way....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Exqueeze me, but I think the animals will be shot on Saturday along with the hunter targets and the field on Sunday..... Better check if you think you might just come and shoot animals on Sunday because I really don't think it's set up that way....


Gus,
Please excuse these (non-mid shooters) they are talking about just shooting the animals at Mayberry Archers in Taneytown,MD. 

They are NOT going to the MIDS............HOWEVER THEY ALL SHOULD BE!!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Gus,
> Please excuse these (non-mid shooters) they are talking about just shooting the animals at Mayberry Archers in Taneytown,MD.
> 
> They are NOT going to the MIDS............HOWEVER THEY ALL SHOULD BE!!!!


Gotta work Saturday, which make a trip to Cape May on Sunday impractical.

Taneytown on the other hand is less than an hour's drive for me.


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Hink, What campgound are you at?
I'm staying at Belle Plains State Forest C/G .
Awesome park, and inexpensive. About 25 mins NW up RTE 47 from the shoot. Not much up that way in the way of Apres shoot entertainment though. gotta run across to RTE 9 for that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> If it were only that simple.
> 
> This is how I understand the scoring of an animal round;
> You shoot until you hit the animal, with three chances to do so.
> ...


You are correct.....

But I wasn't trying to break the entire round down EXACTLY. For me and the guys I shoot with....we shoot ONE arrow every target unless its a double round and then we shoot 2....

You gotta realize I have only shot an animal round with Hinky and VaVince....that's why I said step up to the stake...set your sight, put your dot on the dot and let it eat....go score em' it was like shooting a marked 3D round one arrow per target...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Alright...........all you Mayberry headed peoples need to pony up and he towards the coast!!
> 
> You want practice? Come to the Mids!!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah....well I am not shooting either :doh:


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks like it is going to be perfect weather this weekend in Cape May. 70's and sunny. Hard rain on Friday but nice after that. Time to get my squiggle on.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Alright...........all you Mayberry headed peoples need to pony up and he towards the coast!!
> 
> You want practice? Come to the Mids!!
> 
> ...



Not sure I can handle another week end in a campground with you boys quite so soon. Hell Roger hasn't even had a drink yet, and he's already talking about getting his squiggle on lol. 

If we didn't already have plans for the week end I would come up, but Jen already made plans with her sister for Saturday it just happens that Mayberry is on the way to her sister's house or I wouldn't even get to shoot there until Sunday.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

aquaholic00 said:


> Hey Hink, What campgound are you at?
> I'm staying at Belle Plains State Forest C/G .
> Awesome park, and inexpensive. About 25 mins NW up RTE 47 from the shoot. Not much up that way in the way of Apres shoot entertainment though. gotta run across to RTE 9 for that.


???? it's like 4 minutes away. It's got a house (not a shed) Hinky ain't quit into camping anymore, OBT and DCM have made me realize the comforts of luxury!!!!

Hell I've been slummin' these past two W/E's with CJ!!



BOWGOD said:


> Not sure I can handle another week end in a campground with you boys quite so soon. Hell Roger hasn't even had a drink yet, and he's already talking about getting his squiggle on lol.
> 
> If we didn't already have plans for the week end I would come up, but Jen already made plans with her sister for Saturday it just happens that Mayberry is on the way to her sister's house or I wouldn't even get to shoot there until Sunday.


If you're SKEERED, say........I'M SKEERED!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> ???? it's like 4 minutes away. It's got a house (not a shed) Hinky ain't quit into camping anymore, OBT and DCM have made me realize the comforts of luxury!!!!
> 
> Hell I've been slummin' these past two W/E's with CJ!!
> 
> ...



I think he's more _SKEERED_ of someone else(Jen) than he'll ever be of you.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

We're chilling in the house, had Rog and Melissa over for some poker, HINKY wins!!!!!!

Then went out to diner and now to bed, I think Roger's tryin' for an all night love fest tonight, no kids, and in a filthy motel!!!! God he's a romantic!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry all, didn't make it up today, too many chores on the list.. but I just got back from shooting a practice round with a new release, shot in the low 30's quite good for me.. I'll be out tomorrow to shoot the animules..  :wink: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sorry all, didn't make it up today, too many chores on the list.. but I just got back from shooting a practice round with a new release, shot in the low 30's quite good for me.. I'll be out tomorrow to shoot the animules..  :wink: :thumb: :cheers:



Hmmmm ..... well we will see what you can do at Mayberry tomorrow.......


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sorry all, didn't make it up today, too many chores on the list.. but I just got back from shooting a practice round with a new release, shot in the low 30's quite good for me.. I'll be out tomorrow to shoot the animules..  :wink: :thumb: :cheers:


Be glad to meet you, bring some friends!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I had to work today, but I'll be out there tomorrow for certain.

See ya there.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sorry all, didn't make it up today, too many chores on the list.. but I just got back from shooting a practice round with a new release, shot in the low 30's quite good for me.. I'll be out tomorrow to shoot the animules..  :wink: :thumb: :cheers:


New release.....and in the 30s :faint:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> New release.....and in the 30s :faint:


He said* LOW *thirties.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

I've seen sticky shoot and in the 30's is unheard of. I think he fell in the bottle of Captain he's been carrying around and just dreamed he shot that.:smoke: Was there anyone around to verify this I want proof.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Nope.. I shoot best when ain't nobody watchin.. :lol:

Tomorrow.. be there at Mayberry.. I'll show ya what I gots..


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

No can do we're having a party for my son(he's having a party). He seems to think its a big deal to get out of elementary school! I should be down to AAA for the Toxophilitic Classic Anniversary on the 13th or 14th.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> No can do we're having a party for my son(he's having a party). He seems to think its a big deal to get out of elementary school! I should be down to AAA for the Toxophilitic Classic Anniversary on the 13th or 14th.


Well, it kinda is, if I remember correctly... :lol: :thumb:

I'll be there for that one.. it's a good shoot.. and that's where I shot today.. :becky:


----------

